# multiple missfires



## heavyrunner (Jul 13, 2009)

98 avant 2.8 30v. recently my car has been acting up. (flashing CEL), multiple misfire. changed plugs, checked spark. everything was good. stuck a screwdriver to injectors, all in working order. changed air filter. thought maybe some clogged cat converters. 

thoughts, suggestions, ideas...... 


WTF?!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

when was the last time the wires where changed?


----------



## heavyrunner (Jul 13, 2009)

wires were not changed. im not have any ignition issues. as of right now, im assuming its fueling. im going to hook up to vagcom today or later on tomorrow and check injectors. car is running rich, you can smell it and exhaust tips are black.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

the most common cause of misfires, is a loss of spark to a cylinder. And the most common cause of a loss of spark is prolly plug wires. And if it is running rich, that would be due to the fuel mixture not getting burned in one cylinder. Failed fuel injectors are much rarer than failed plug wire(s).


----------



## heavyrunner (Jul 13, 2009)

car is getting plenty of spark. put some injector cleaner in and it cleard 3 codes. now im left with p0305. misfire cylinder 5. car shudders when driving. pretty bad. im thinking maybe a bad injector/o ring. thoughts?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

What color is the plug for cyl 5? Is it fuel fouled or black or clean? If clean, I would say injector,,, if other, I would have to say spark.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Go to Autozone, or UAP, or whatever, and get a free scan. It will tell you if it is just one cylinder misfiring, or one bank, or one coil, or all of them randomly.


----------



## GroveStreet (Apr 23, 2008)

just because your getting spark doesnt mean its enough to fire every cylinder correctly..

all youve done is change spark plugs and didnt do wires?, thats like changing your oil but not your filter :screwy:

and you havent even considered the ignition component most prone to failure on your vehicle...your coilpack?:facepalm:

your going down the wrong road......your condemning parts that more than likely arent bad and overlooking components that are KNOWN to fail.

change your wires. if you still have the problem. change your coilpack out and no more misfire. :thumbup:


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

I'd swap two wires, see if the problem moves to that other cylinder.


----------

